# Raleigh Fireball?



## Dalemo (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello, I am needing some help identifying this bike and a ballpark figure of its value. I’m not a bike collector, I’m just a picker that came across this and a guy I know told me about this site and hope you all can help me out. Thanks 
Dale Moody
(812)204-1162
Evansville, IN


----------



## supertone07 (Jan 24, 2022)

Hello, looks to be a1968/69 Raleigh Fireball. Fairly rare bike that was the competition for the Schwinn Sting-Ray. Over the past 18 months or so these bikes have been gaining value. You have a rare example of a muscle bike.


----------

